# New Forgeworld Models



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/plaguehulk.htm

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/impaler.htm

I haven't seen it before.



> Hi There,
> Games Day UK is at last upon us and so I have our last preview newsletter for you, featuring some exciting last minute additions to our line up of models in the shape of two daemon engines and a brand new Tau battlesuit! We hope to see many of you on the day, and we`ll have a few more surprises for you on our studio stand as well.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow. They look mint... hope they're on sale at GD; may have to get that Nurgle one


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Nurgle one looks like another form of soul grinder, which would be absolutely beautiful.

If I remember correctly, they did the blood slaughterer before so the impaler is just an upgrade for it. Thats if I'm remembering the right thing though.


Either way they both look awesome.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This Tau Battlesuit is sooooo sweet! If they make an upgrade with plasma rifles, i might start a Tau army just to have this as a commander!

The plague demon-defiler thing look too much like a SoulGrinder to me, but i can see the interest for those who love Nurgle...

I dont really like the design of the Khorne war machine, the legs are just too thin to support the body...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

The nurgle soulgrinder is mint, never liked the blood slaughterer. Tau just dont do it for me, but I can see people liking this model.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*sigh* Damn it, Tau, why do you have to look so cool? Is that just how you subvert the God-Emperor? By making me want to buy models that are just plain awesome looking, like the XV-9? Like, look at it. It doesn't even matter that two twin-linked burst cannons are strictly 'meh' in game terms compared to what other options the Tau have for their suits, but you see those four barrels, and you go, "You know, I suddenly want to serve the Greater Good."


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The XV9 looks like something that might mean "cash spending" despite 12 XV8s, its ace looking, and


> This first version comes equipped with two twin-linked burst cannon.


 certainly makes more weapon versions likely:biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

can't wait to see the rules for that support suit up


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Son of a bitch...I've been getting the pieces together to do a nurgley soul grinder conversion simply cause I thought it'd look awesome and FW beat me to it.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the XV-9 CS Battle suit. If it goes the way it sounds, probably just be the close-r range weapons ie. burst cannons, flamers, and fusion blasters, but awesome none the less. Love how this new-er tau stuff that is comming out is real Japaneesey in influence.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Brilliant looking models :victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent. The Blood Slaughterer is now a Cross between an Killa Kan and a Tomb Spyder.

Fits perfectly alongside the Brass Talos, Scorpion, I mean. What next? A Khornate Eldar Farseer?

-Rep Forgeworld.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The Plague Hulk of Nurgle can be used as eather a Defiler or a Soul Grinder
"This from the rules"
*Plague Hulk of Nurgle*
Ungainly and sickening to look upon, Plague Hulks stagger into battle on corroded metal limbs, their engines giving off a shroud of reeking vapours and pestilent fog, poisoning the very ground they walk over. The Plague Hulk’s mechanical chassis supports a seething corpulent mass of putrescent daemon-flesh, at the centre of which sits a gaping maw capable of vomiting a tide of unspeakable foulness that can rot flesh and corrode metal. One of the thing’s fleshy arms is fused with an arcane canon that belches out shells so befouled with ichor and infection, that a mere scratch from their impregnated daemon-bone fragments will immediately and agonisingly fester into a crippling injury. Like many other daemon engines, these decaying monsters also possess massively powerful limbs able to smash through the strongest armour with ease, and Plague Hulks are often encountered wielding gigantic cleaver blades or huge rusted flails to smash and batter their foes. Worse yet for any who are brave or foolhardy enough to stand against a Plague Hulk in close quarters, they must first endure clouds of flesh-searing poison before attacking the bloated machine-thing. Composition: One Plague Hulk
WS BS S F S R I A 
Plague Hulk: 3 2 7/10 13 13 11 2 4
Unit Type: Walker
Weapons and Equipment
—Two Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons (extra attack already included in profile)
— Rancid Vomit Attack
— One arm mounted Rot Cannon
Weapon Range STR AP Special
Rancid Vomit Template 6 4 Assault 1, Poisoned (2+)
Rot Cannon 36” 5 3 Ordnance 1, 5” Blast, Rending
Special Rules
Daemonic: Plague Hulks are festering, twisted fusions of corpulent daemonic tissue and corroded metal; they ignore all ‘Shaken’ and ‘Stunned’ vehicle damage results inflicted against them.
Rancid Vomit: The Plague Hulk can spray forth a nightmarish gout of vile putrescence from its maw that is utterly inimical to life. This morass of poison and writhing worms is capable of eating through metal and rotting flesh into decayed slime in moments. Against models with a Toughness characteristic this attack always wounds on a 2+.
Necrotic Fumes: Plague Hulks are surrounded by a choking, poisonous fog produced by their thundering engine stacks. These toxic vapours blight and corrode the ground they pass over, leaving slime-covered and maggot strewn desolation in their wakes. As a result of these necrotic fumes, Plague Hulks count as being equipped with both Assault and Defensive grenades (see the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook) and count as being Obscured granting it a 4+ cover save from ranged attacks.
A Plague Hulk is a Heavy Support choice for either a Codex Chaos Daemons army, a Servants of Decay army (see Imperial Armour Volume Seven, the Siege of Vraks Part Three) or a Codex Chaos Space Marines army which also contains at least one unit of Plague Marines.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

That Plague Hulk's pretty sweet...there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle', after all :biggrin:


----------



## VoragoTitan (Aug 14, 2009)

those are awesome! ive always loved forgeworlds models. their detail simply cant be beat


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plague hulk, want some nurgley goodness.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

simply stunning,forge world have really pumped out some quality stuff in the last 12 months,dont get me wrong they have always made seriously nice stuff but 2009 has been pretty juicy. i can see a number of variants of that tau model following.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Love forgeworld. Everything they make is cool in one way or another. I wish they would come out with a full line for their own army already!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tau battle suit rules:

Fast attack choice, most likey 1- 3 per squad.

Same as a bog standard battlesuit with an extra point of Toughness and built in Vectored thrusters (in my oppinion, a complete waste seeing as they do fuck all really, but it fits in with the theme).

I hope i can give this to a commander. 2 rapid firing plasma rifles? ouch.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Too bad I'm in the states :ireful2: The Plaguegrinder is absolutely disgusting looking. I want to see it up close. I assume that its an upgrade for the regular soulgrinder/defiler kits? Either way it will make a nice addition to my expanding Legion


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Soooo...

The poopgrinder has rules available, which is neat for them, but what about the sweet XV9? Am I just blind, or are they nowhere to be found?:dunno:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

They seem to be non-existant. Went to go find the rules for him, but they were not there following the links provided.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/pdf/xv9.pdf

Cheers to Gal for getting this for me


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

The XV9's are 65 pts a piece. 

Come with 2 twin linked Burst Cannons, Vectored Retro Thrusters, Multi Tracker, and must select an additional system form a short list. 

They have a few options such as black sun 5 pts, drone controller 10 pts, target lock 5 pts, or shield generator 25 pts. 

They use have Hit and Run as per the Vectored retro thruster entry in the current Codex.

They can always attempt to Rally no matter how many are lost. 

They have increased WS, BS, and I to 3 LD of 8 with 2 Attacks and Wounds each with a 3+ save.

Due to the advanced nature of the suits they incorporate a defense system of Photonic Dischargers that act as Defensive Grenades.

Unit size is 1-3 and they count as Fast Attack.

Normal Crisis suit rules of Acute Senses and Deep Strike carry over to this new suit design.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/pdf/xv9.pdf


I found this at BOLS yesterday too. I tried hunting the FW site using capital letters, but writing XV9 got me page not found, should have figured that out I guess

They do look neat, albeit a bit expensive at first glance. Sure they have good stats, specially T5 and all, and if one counts it up compared to a normal XV8 theyre good in their price, but at least 70 pts for a model with 2 TLBCs feels steep. 
It is however very nice to see that there start to come alternatives for FA in the Tau army:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the full rules for the XV9.

*Tau XV-9 ‘Hazard’ Close Support Armour*
Points: 65 each
A new weapon in the armoury of the Tau Empire, the XV-9 ‘Hazard’ Close Support Armour is a sophisticated and powerful battlesuit that has remained something of a controversy, both among the more traditionalist Aun and elements of the earth caste. Designed with the goal of countering the growing alien incursions that threaten the gains of the Third Sphere expansion, the XV-9’s battlefield role is focused on applying overwhelming firepower in relatively short range engagements against numerically superior foes, coupled with the highest degree of durability and mobility Tau technology can provide. Such is the complexity and demands of the armour in combat that XV-9s are only entrusted to veteran Shas’vre on active deployment, while the armour’s compact, high-capacity energy supply also allows it to mount prototype weaponry simply too powerful to be carried by a conventional Crisis suit.
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
Shas’vre 3 3 5 5 2 3 2 8 3+
Composition: A XV-9 team consists of 1-3 Shas’vre in XV-9 armour.
Type: Jump Infantry (Jet Pack)
Weapons and Equipment#
—Two twin-linked burst cannon
—Vectored Retro-Thrusters
—Multi-tracker and one other additional system which must be chosen from the options list below.
Options
The XV-9 must choose one of the following additional systems:
Blacksun filter 5 points
Drone controller* 10 points (plus the cost of Drones)
Target lock 5 points
Shield generator 25 points
Drone Controller*: XV-9 suits may have drones and use their Vectored Retro-Thrusters to escape from close combat as per the Tau Empire Codex. If they choose to do so, they abandon their drones which are destroyed, but in the turn this occurs the XV-9 automatically passes its initiative test to disengage.
Special Rules
XV-9 Armour: The XV-9 series is a larger battlesuit design than its more commonplace counterparts, and is built to the highest specification the Tau Empire can produce on a substantial scale. As well as greatly augmenting the warrior within, the armour’s in-built systems feature a powerful compact energy source that enables it to mount weapons of an unprecedented strength for its size based on experimental technology. XV-9 armour has the Acute Senses universal special rule, and may deploy via Deep Strike. It also has integral photonic dischargers built into its superstructure and so counts as having Defensive grenades.
Survivors to the Last: The Shas’vre assigned to pilot the XV-9 armour are all Crisis battlesuit combat veterans and survivors of deadly battles against the most savage enemies of the Greater Good. They may always attempt to regroup regardless of casualties.
1-3 XV-9 Hazards are a single Fast Attack choice for a Codex Tau Empire army.
**Note (#) these experimental rules feature the basic version of the armour only, further weapon configurations and options will be added later**


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds like the X9 would be great versus swarm armies


----------

